# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  كتاب : عالم جورج بوش السري- اريك لوران

## بنت الحصن

اسم الكتاب :
عالم جورج بوش السري
اسم المؤلف:
اريك لوران
يعد من أبرز المراسلين في فرنسا، متخصص في شؤون السياسة الخارجية، له عدة مولفات رائجة بينها: «حرب الخليج، الملف السري» شاركه في التأليف بيار سالينجر، و«عاصفة الصحراء» وصدر له أخيرا كتاب «حرب آل بوش».



ترجمة وإعداد: 
مليكة بوشامة

حجم الكتاب:
177 ك.ب
نوع الملف:
word

----------


## bibo

*شكرا الك 

نزلته عشان اقرئه وبس اخلصه بردلك خبر انشا الله 
بس شكلو مثير للقراءة*

----------


## tom101

thanks

----------


## Baha

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## adibbal

Thank you very much. God bless you

----------


## زيد فوزي عبيدات

مشكور لكم هذا الجهد 
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------

